# Who are your dreamies?



## Wild Heart (Aug 18, 2015)

Mine Are:

Ankha
Bones
Cherry
Cookie
Kid Cat
Kyle
Lolly
Mitzi
Punchy
Wolfgang


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't really have dreamies per se -- I just go for whoever catches my eye at any given time. 

I do have a few villagers that I've grown attached to though and don't have any plans to get rid of such as Roscoe, Pashmina, and Derwin.


----------



## Coste (Aug 18, 2015)

Okay! Mine is only Marshal


----------



## Celty (Aug 18, 2015)

I try to have a balanced town of all personalities, but I can't stand jocks.  Therefore, there will never be a jock in my town is I have anything to say about it.  

My dreamies are Marshal, Flora, Phoebe, Diana (all which I've obtained atm), Apollo, Chrissy, Francine, and Fauna.  

...Basically what it says in my sig (x


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 19, 2015)

My biggest dreamies are Savannah and Pietro


----------



## santoyo.bay (Aug 19, 2015)

Mine would probably be Mira


----------



## Kipper_snax (Aug 19, 2015)

I have most of mine, which include Kyle, Chief and Fang 
I lost Wolfgang and Erik, I guess those are two I want again, eventually when my towns cycled through again. I think right now I want Skye and Antonio :3


----------



## Vonny (Aug 19, 2015)

Snake, Pekoe, Tabby were mine in New Leaf and I obtained them all  I'm currently working on getting Bam.. not really a dreamie I just think he looks cool


----------



## Limon (Aug 19, 2015)

Snake, Carmen, Bonbon, Sprinkle, Clay, Ribbot, Ken, Felicity, Drago, and Kabuki.


----------



## tui (Aug 19, 2015)

Spoiler: big image under the cut!












these are the villagers who I'd like to have pass through my town so I can get their pictures and keep them for a while after that in Wild World. Each have a priority rating - pretty self explanatory bar the perma category, which is if that villager comes to my town, I'll most likely hold onto them forever and keep them there. The shaded grey bars are villagers who I have/have had in my town.

I only have three permas so far - Genji, Kabuki and Yuka, the latter of which was one of my starting three villagers.


----------



## Wild Heart (Aug 19, 2015)

thanx so much for everyone answering!


----------



## KeAi (Aug 21, 2015)

Mine are marshal, bunnie and cheri


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 21, 2015)

I really like Hazel. I have never had her ( even though I have 6 towns ), but I've seen her in dream towns. She's so cute.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i like mitzi


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Lucky, Coco, Marina, Blanche, Wolfgang, Timbra, Bam, Keaton, Peggy, and Paula.


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 27, 2015)

* = Have
Marcel*
Stitches
Caroline
Scoot
Jitters*
Cookie
Chrissy
Pietro*
Zucker*
Clay*


----------



## biker (Aug 28, 2015)

*Freya*, *Fang*, *Apollo*, *Lopez*, *Fuschia*, *Julian*, *Roscoe*, *Rolf *and *Wolfgang *were my dreamies team. I had all of them but unfortunatelly Roscoe and Rolf moved out and gave room for *Fauna *and *Agnes*, which I also liked very much.
The one I'd like to have in my town if I could get another villager would be *Kyle*, he's too badass.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 29, 2015)

i have my dreamies completed ^^
peaches
stitches
marshal
lily
lolly
merengue
diana
flurry
pompom
ruby


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Poncho
Peanut
T-Bone


----------



## Sarahx (Oct 3, 2015)

i love merengue the most. i wish she was real, would totally laugh if i took her to a cakeshop. shed be eating her own kind


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 4, 2015)

I want Fang sooooo badly! He was my best friend in City Folk.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

Olivia, Flurry and Felicity at the moment ^^


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 12, 2015)

The peppy personality is pretty annoying but I love Bangle. And I saw Pompom recently in the campsite so I invited her in. She's so cute. I can't really make up my mind on a list... as long as Dizzy is in it I'm ok.


----------



## Talonwhisker (Oct 13, 2015)

Peck, Ankha, Kiki, Molly, Bam, Ken, Lucky, Cranston, Phil, and Gladys are some of mine, plus pretty much all of the wolves.

I have quite a few dreamies, this is only part of my list aha


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have so many ;-;

I've narrowed it down to this list:

Wolfgang
Bluebear
Whitney
Molly
Fauna
Erik
Marshal
Pudge
Teddy
Fang


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 13, 2015)

I actually have all of my dreamies besides one. I have one space left in my town and I'm trying to decide between Caroline and Pecan .


----------



## FruitSparkle (Oct 17, 2015)

I have most of my dreamies already but they are: Roscoe, Pippy, Margie, Tammy, Lucky, Drago, Kabuki, and Jeremiah. All I need is Kabuki and Jeremiah, then I'm all set!  I have more but those are my top favorites.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

Marshal, Peanut, Poppy, Molly, Diana, Francine, Chrissy Static, Hamlet and Fuchsia!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 21, 2015)

beau, maple, fauna, mira, lolly, O'Hare, Freya, Chief, Bluebear and Stitches.
I only need chief, bluebear and stitches!


----------



## Shawna (Nov 14, 2015)

*Mine Are:*
Kitt (Looking For)
Marcie (Looking For)
Sylvia (Looking For)
Astrid (Have)
Mathilda (Have)
Rooney (Have)
Walt (Have)
Apollo (Have)
Velma (In Cycling Town)
Ankha (Looking For)

So, Yeah! <3


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

I already have Kid Cat, my ultimate since day one. (●♡∀♡)
He's been here for nearly a year now and lives right across the river from my house.

Other than that I fluctuate a lot, 
I have had villagers move in who I thought were my dreamies... only to find out I didn't really like them.
I miss Poncho though. He was so sweet.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 14, 2015)

The dreamies I'm looking for are Diana, Merengue, Chief, and Beau. I already have some of my other dreamies: Lolly, Rosie, Julian, and Cherry.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 14, 2015)

I would love to have:

Ankha
Drago
Phoebe
Marina
Octavian
Ruby


----------



## shanni (Nov 14, 2015)

My dreamies are:
Diana
Ankha
Punchy
Rosie
Ribbot
Chief
Phoebe
Poppy
Marshal
Fauna

I only need Chief to complete my town! Aaah~ ♡♡


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 14, 2015)

Mine are Marshal, Diana, Bunnie, Julian, Drago, Pekoe, Merangue, Kid Cat, Octavian  and Whitney.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 14, 2015)

My town actually started with 3 of my dreamies! Purrl, Tom, and Deirdre! I'm looking for Chrissy, Merengue, Kid Cat, O'Hare, Roald,   Lily, and Lucky.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 15, 2015)

My dreamies change almost all the time and I love a lot of villagers, but; Lolly, Diana, Beau, Fang, and Fuchsia are my main. I lost Beau a few weeks ago which is why I don't have him now.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 15, 2015)

Felicity, Marina, Stitches, Apollo, Maple, Tia, Snake, Fang, Aurora, Erik, Biskit, Beau - at the moment. Some of them can change.

So far I have Felicity & Fang, also next to each other.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

My dreamies are Melba, Felicity, Alfonso, Poppy, Eugene, Rudy and Wendy. Because I only have seven dreamies, I'm not sure who the remaining three villagers in my town should be. I was thinking maybe three out of these villagers:

Stitches
Marshal
Jacques
Hazel
Francine

But idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW I have all my dreamies except for Melba atm.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 15, 2015)

Well,
 lessee....

Diana (have)
Erik (have)
Melba (have)
Muffy (have)
Julian (have)
Pietro (LF)
Zucker (LF; next on my list to try to obtain)
Tia (LF)
Fauna (LF)
and Kyle! (LF) 
c:


----------



## glow (Nov 15, 2015)

I have too many for one town tbh, I love all the cats and also Merengue, Julian, Fauna & Diana. I also love Chief, Skye, and Kyle. I'm pretty obsessed with Diana atm (1. her house 2. her japanese name translates to my name 3. I love snooties) I think it'll take awhile for me to chose my ultimate favorites.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't really have any, but I always like having certain ones around, like Apollo, Amelia, Punchy, Genji, Sally and Champ who isn't in New Leaf!


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 16, 2015)

My sig c: White violets = obtained


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 16, 2015)

I suppose I've got five of mine in my town currently (four of whom have grown on me): Bunnie, Yuka, Rodney, Lucky and Peewee.
My others are Bill, Chow, Kiki and Vesta. 
And Bill, Bunnie, Kiki, Chow and Vesta were all in my Wild World town at one point or another- both Bill (my best bud) & Bunnie were original residents.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

before my only dreamy was goldie because she's super cute and reminds me of the first nintendog i ever owned named skip. now i have a bunch based on my favorite colors and their personalities so i can design a town i'd like!

they're the following: julian, merengue, goldie, diana, francine, bob, bluebear, peanut, vladimir, and tammy! a full house full of pinks, blues, and yellows!


----------



## Greggy (Nov 18, 2015)

Snake and Genji are my top dreamies. I already have Genji! 
Sterling and Knox are the villagers I also want to have one day, but I'm having difficulties setting up my town to look like a kingdom. I need to step up my path-making game! So Sterling and Knox might be good, but they're not my top priority dream villagers for now.


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 18, 2015)

My only real "dreamie" is Punchy. The rest of my dreamies I have I just thought looked cool, but if they move out I'm not going to be really upset


----------



## Romaki (Nov 18, 2015)

*pokes signature*

But tbh Tia & Erik are wildcards and are most likely going to be replaced by some other villager.


----------



## xBlablahi (Nov 18, 2015)

My dreamies are Rosie and Marshall :3


----------



## Mayor Jessie (Nov 18, 2015)

Peanut and Purrl! Such Cuties!!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

My dreamies would be: Hazel, Graham, Tiffany, Olivia, Monique, Flurry, Aurora pretty much all the penguin and hamster species <3


----------



## MintySky (Dec 27, 2015)

My dreamies are: Meregue, Aurora, Biskit, Wolfgang, Freya, Zucker, Marina, Julian and stitches.

So far I have all of them accept Marina and Zucker.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a "pool" of dreamies kind of? Like 50 villagers out of however many there are total (300 ish?) that I find cute or interesting, and from there I pick the ten that I would most love to have in my current town. This way I'm not heartbroken if I lose someone in a time traveling accident and I don't have to stress if someone moves out while I'm on a New Leaf hiatus. There will always be at least another villager or two who I like enough to track them down and have them take the missing one's place. 

For example, right now I'm in need of both a peppy and a lazy villager, and you can see in my signature that I'm seeking one of a few options. It makes it easier to fill the slot, too, when you're more flexible with your dreamies, because if you like the lower tier villagers like I do, while you do have to worry about cyclers auto-voiding them, you have more of a chance at a successful adoption if they aren't on auto-void.

For my current town it's taking me a while to settle on a line-up though. As nice as it is to have backups, I was super sad that Sally moved away the other day, and I'm not sure if I'm patient enough to do the sixteen villager cycle to get her back. I guess you figure out your true dreamies once you're faced with that question


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 27, 2015)

Diana
Felicity 
Fauna
Flurry
Lolly
Merry
Kyle
Chief
Marina
Stitches
Cheri
Alice
Melba
More??


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

My current dreamies are Derwin, Tiffany, and a few others.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 15, 2016)

Shawna said:


> *Mine Are:*
> Kitt (Looking For)
> Marcie (Looking For)
> Sylvia (Looking For)
> ...


Update time!

Kitt (looking for)
Marcie (looking for)
Astrid (have)
Mathilda (should be plotting her house down tomorrow)
Sylvia (have)
Rooney (have)
Walt (looking for)
Ankha (have)
Kabuki (looking for)
Apollo (looking for)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine are (currently)

Zucker (keeping)
Octavian (keeping)
Marina (keeping)
Lopez (keeping)
Zell (keeping)
Whitney (keeping)
Bam (keeping)
Erik (keeping)
Deirdre (undecided) 
Roscoe (undecided)

Only undecided as if also love to have either Wolfgang or Chief and Marshal or Diana


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 15, 2016)

in lumatown:

poppy (have)
eugene (have)
melba (have)
alfonso (have)
felicity (have)
wendy (have)
rudy (have)
stitches (used to have, but moved out)
jacques (used to have, but moved out)
??? (i have no idea who the tenth one should be)

in pearlsey:

gayle (don't have)
punchy (don't have)
bunnie (don't have)
rocket (don't have)
marshal (don't have)
croque (don't have)
antonio (don't have)
??? (i have no idea who the eight one should be)
??? (i have no idea who the ninth one should be)
??? (i have no idea who the tenth one should be)


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine are in my signature. :3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

i have all of mine <3


----------



## Altarium (Feb 15, 2016)

I actually got very lucky! I only had two dreamies, those being Diana and Julian. I got Diana to move in normally last Thursday and I got Julian at my campsite the day after. I couldn't be happier. I'm pretty happy with the rest of my villagers too, and I have to add Flora and Coco to my dream-list.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2016)

In Vista:

Sally, Marshal, Static, Caroline, Hazel, Genji, Francine, Snake, Bonbon and Doc (all obtained)

In Chocolat:

Poppy, Cally, Sheldon, Ricky, Mint, Agent S, Filbert, Mira, O'Hare and Chrissy (all obtained)

In Moonview:

Sally, Poppy, Pecan, Nibbles?, Marshal (maybe want him here if not then Ruby or Blaire), Peanut?, Chadder, Cole, Gaston and Genji


----------



## sugar-mocha (Feb 16, 2016)

Right now it's Carmen and Shep!


----------



## Miiniie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Cookie and Goldie!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2016)

*bold are ones that I have in my town*

*Cookie, Marina, Marshal, Stitches,* Molly, Meringue, Agnes, Julian, Beau, and Zucker!


----------



## Diancie (Mar 30, 2016)

Beau, Marshal, Marina and Diana. The sad thing about this is that I've had all of them in previous towns lmao.


----------



## Loveablegal (Mar 31, 2016)

My dreamies are Lolly,Rosie, Chester, stinky and lots more I can't think of right now


----------



## Xylia (Apr 4, 2016)

Rosie, Chrissy, Skye


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 5, 2016)

My dreamies are:
Pekoe
Ruby
Fuchsia - Although i'm considering replacing her with Phoebe, I think I need to keep things fresh as my towns getting quite boring so I might be getting rid of her. 
Portia
Bree
Chief
Joey
Marshal
Julian
Genji

At the moment, i've obtained them all. So i'm pretty happy.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 6, 2016)

O'hare! <3


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

To be honest, I'm perfectly happy with my town!
I can't let any of them go for another villager


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 6, 2016)

If I could pick any villager including those I've lost:

Molly
Static
Grizzly
Cheri
Ankha/Whitney 
Stinky
Marshal
Cherry/Shari
Pietro
Nate
Jitters

These have nothing to do with popularity; I have/had and LOVED these villagers. Some moved and I want them back, I still have a few.


----------



## Vaati_Reborn (Apr 7, 2016)

Normal - Melba, Vesta, Savannah or Fauna (I honestly can't decide!)
Peppy - Tabby
Snooty - Blanche 
Uchi - Muffy
Cranky - Avery, Fang and Lobo
Jock - Sparro or Rudy
Lazy - Papi
Smug - Jacques, Kyle, Ken or Kidd.

There are also a bunch of other villagers I want to bring through my town temporarily to get their picture and enjoy them. Letting them go is so sad though


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 7, 2016)

I love: Tangy, Fauna, Beau, Diana, Lolly, Merengue, Stitches, Molly (and I kinda want Marshal just to auction him lmao)
I have: Tangy, Diana, Lolly and Merengue!! All one after the other in the campsite!


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 7, 2016)

My dreamies are: Drago (Lazy), Baabara (Snooty), Molly (Norm), Phoebe (Uchi), Gala (Norm), Bruce (Cranky), Chief (Cranky), Bangle (Peppy), Mott (Jock), Colton (Smug)!


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 7, 2016)

Mine is Zucker, Drago (Have), Diana (Have), and Marina.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

My dreamys are Felicity, Tom, Merry, Ankha, Rosie, Kidcat, Bob, and Katt


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Apr 8, 2016)

At this point I more have villagers I have in my town and love, villagers I want back, and villagers I want to meet. Current residents I especially love are Lolly, Kidd, Biskit, Bunnie, and Lobo. A villager I very much want back (who just moved away and broke my heart) is Pashmina. Possibly Poppy too. Villagers I want would be Mira and Willow.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 9, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> In Vista:
> 
> Sally, Marshal, Static, Caroline, Hazel, Genji, Francine, Snake, Bonbon and Doc (all obtained)
> 
> ...



*Update for Moonview & Chocolat*

Chocolat - Poppy, Cally, Marshal, Ricky, Mint, Sheldon, Filbert, O'Hare, Mira and Chrissy (or Ruby or Peanut)

Moonview- Sally, Flurry, Blaire, Ricky, Chadder, Nibbles, Agent S, Hamlet, Tammy, Tia (Still thinking about this one)
or  a Lazy I can't decide with.


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 10, 2016)

My main dreamies are Stitches, Ankha and Genji! I had Genji once but at some point I stopped playing for a while and when I came back he had left... I was so sad and now I miss him I want him back!


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 10, 2016)

Goose, Daisy, Stitches, Lolly, Fauna, Merengue, Samson, Tia, Alfonso and Sprinkle


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 12, 2016)

Kiki is my ultimate baby but here are my dreamies for my current town:

Pecan
Chevre
O'Hare
Fauna
Cally
Carmen
Goldie
Punchy 
Henry
Shep


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

for my toy themed town: pietro, skye, papi, astrid, shep, i cant remember any more


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 13, 2016)

All my dreamies are in my signature. The funny thing is, whenever I restart or make a new town I always have a new set of dreamies to go along with the theme I wanna go for but Stitches will always be my #1. ♥


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't have dreamies per se, but there are two villagers who moved out that I would like to get back one day:  Lolly, and Drago.  But, i'm not sure who I would have move out first, not to mention i'd actually need to have a lot of villagers move out since i've only had like two or three leave since them so i'm nowhere close to the sixteen move-outs needed to re-cycle a villager...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I don't have dreamies per se, but there are two villagers who moved out that I would like to get back one day:  Lolly, and Drago.  But, i'm not sure who I would have move out first, not to mention i'd actually need to have a lot of villagers move out since i've only had like two or three leave since them so i'm nowhere close to the sixteen move-outs needed to re-cycle a villager...



i have lolly in boxes, do you want her?


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have lolly in boxes, do you want her?



ah thanks for the offer!  as mentioned though, i'd have to cycle through like 14 villagers before the game would permit her to move back in, right?  (plus, havent even loaded my town up since like January )  I bet you could sell Lolly on the villager cycling threads though...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ah thanks for the offer!  as mentioned though, i'd have to cycle through like 14 villagers before the game would permit her to move back in, right?  (plus, havent even loaded my town up since like January )  I bet you could sell Lolly on the villager cycling threads though...



ah, well ok!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Bunnie, Fauna, Stitches, Diana, Cookie (had her and lost her), Bluebear, and Cesar. I have all of them except Bluebear.


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 16, 2016)

Peanut
Rosie
Genji
Pashmina
Marshal
Chevre
Cube
Opal
Chief
Rodeo

Ahaha, I'm hoping to see one of them in my campsite soon. xD
I used to have Peanut though, but then... she left my town. :c


----------



## Ookami (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm in love with bear cubs. So pretty much every bear cub, details in the sign.. xD


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 16, 2016)

Normal - Poppy, Daisy and Skye
Peppy - Ruby and Rosie
Snooty - Blanche and Whitney
Uchi - Agnes
Cranky - Fang and Lobo
Jock - Bam
Lazy - Lucky, Bob and Stitches
Smug - Marshal and Julian


----------



## kazaf (Apr 23, 2016)

Apollo
Diana
Bluebear
Kitt
Goose
Julian
Beau
Colton
Skye
Melba


----------



## Zerous (Apr 23, 2016)

Mine are Phoebe, Marshal, Static and I want Walt back. But mostly Walt and Phoebe.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 23, 2016)

Dreamies?

Haha...

What dreamies?

Haheheh...


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 23, 2016)

In my siggy c:

Im that stereotypical all tier 1 dreamie person DX
(Except for like, 1 maybe 2)


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

I have achieved all my dreamies! But if this was a new town than I would have to get Mitzi, Ava and Wolfgang all over again c: I love them!


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 25, 2016)

Pekoe, carmen, poppy, rosie, kiki, cherry, stiches, merengue, marshal, bam,
Papi, apple, annalise, astrid, bangle, beau, bunnie, bianca, marcia, julian and chrissy its a long list but there are still more its hard to pick there are so cute


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## Threads (Apr 26, 2016)

Vesta, Chow, Alfonso, Muffy, and Bob.

Vesta was seriously my fave and in my WW, CF, and first NL town. I want her back so bad.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 26, 2016)

My biggest 6 dreamies are Octavian Rosie Zucker Punchy Marina and Tangy


----------



## HeyImDashie (Apr 29, 2016)

If I could, I would just fill my town with my dreamies, but it's not as easy as that. Dreamies  are Zucker, Stitches, Lolly, Bluebear, Merengue, Gala, Ankha, Kid Cat and Tia. All sweet lil' cutie-pies!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 1, 2016)

The dreamies that I am trying to get in my current town are Cherry, Gladys, Kid Cat, Punchy, Willow and Zucker. I already have the other four which are Agnes, Butch, Dotty and Papi. If I ever get around to getting a second game cartridge, I plan on getting Ankha, Chrissy, Filbert, Francine, Hopper, Lolly, Maple, Molly, Rosie and Tangy.


----------



## mirrormirror (May 1, 2016)

As of right now it's probably Bluebear! Not just because she shares the same birthday as me, but I have her on WW and she's alays so friendly towards me and gave me her pic recently (which I almost cried over).

Other than her, my dreamies would be Bob (who I have on both WW and NL), Marina, Pekoe, Coco and Genji.


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

Ankha
Bunnie
Mira
Ruby


----------



## pika62221 (May 3, 2016)

Is it possible to have an absolute favorite who's not a dreamie? It's not like I HAVE to have them in my town, but when I do, they're my absolute favorites, and I'll always decline them moving- really hope the next fixes New Leaf's horrible moving mechanic. Total favorite would be:

Lily
Skye
Margie
Marina
Ava

See a trend? Yeah, the normals are just so cute, and I LOVE their personality, so I wouldn't mind a town full of normals!


----------



## Ricker (May 10, 2016)

I only have one: Coco, don't question it, Coco.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

I don't have a full list of ten but:

Roald
Jacques
Kid Cat
Snake
Jeremiah
Vesta
Avery


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

definitely beau. i have other dreamies but i am fine with him just being in my town lmao.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 14, 2016)

Coco, Pietro, Peanut, Ankha, Lucky, Stitches, Bam, Mira, Fauna in that order.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 14, 2016)

I think Miranda ended up being the biggest deal for me because I couldn't find her anywhere. Otherwise I have like 15 dreamies so that if one moves out somehow, I know who to look for to fill the spot (since I'm honestly too lazy to do the 16-villager cycle).

It's safe to say p much all the squirrels are dreamies for me though.


----------



## etsusho (May 14, 2016)

The dreamies I want in my town now are Marshal, Bob, Alice, Mira, Sprinkle, Pekoe, Soleil, Cousteau, and Butch. And prob going to keep Anabelle, too. So I have almost all of them. 

But I really like squirrels, too. If I were to have another town, it would prob be all squirrels.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

My Animal Crossing Dreamies:
Bluebear
Freya 
Whitney
Lucky
Zucker
Bangle
Peaches
Merengue
Julian
Claudia 
Cheri


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 25, 2016)

Mine change a lot, depending on my town's theme mainly. I have favorites that aren't in my current town. Everyone in my signature is currently a 'dreamie'.


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

My dream villagers are in my signature:

Fauna
Lolly
Skye
Hazel
Tangy
Beau
Zell
Bruce
Rudy
Lopez 

Tangy is special to me, since she was the first villager I saw when I first played Wild World (my first Animal Crossing game).

I'm not too sure if I'll wind up sticking with Hazel, but for now she's good.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 26, 2016)

Mine are Zucker, Lucky, Coco, Bam, and Flurry c: Right now I have Zucker and Coco and I couldn't be more in love! <3


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 26, 2016)

Beau, Erik*, Zell*, Nana*, Robin*, Bunnie*, Fauna, Phoebe, Rudy*, Apollo.

* = Already have

The funny thing is that I didn't actually seek out my dreamies at first; my favorite villagers just BECAME my dreamies. They found a way into my heart. A lot of my dreamies were my starter villagers. c:

Nana is my absolute favorite; she's such an adorable sweetheart. She just gave me her pic today! I'm still really happy about that! <3


----------



## treetops (Jul 27, 2016)

Erik, Rod, Tom, Olaf, Antonio, Lolly, Carmen, Tiffany, Agnes and Muffy.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

Tiffany, Fuchsia, Ankha, Julian, Whitney, Phoebe, Rodeo, Naomi, Muffy, Pekoe


----------



## Licorice (Jul 27, 2016)

My only dreamies were bubbles and deli.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 27, 2016)

Last one is Gayle then my town is done ♥


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 28, 2016)

I've kind of changed my mind about what dreamies mean....I have a lot of favourite villagers that I could still let go of and replace for another favourite, my dreamies I could never swap out. They are -

Erik - I did let him go ages ago and regretted it almost immediately. Just desperately wanted fauna and couldn't get Deirdre to move out  but he's back now and staying 
Fauna - love her, she's adorable
Fang - best friend in the game. 
Rudy - made me love the jock personality
Marshal - sounds predictable but I adore him. I love the smug personality 
Stitches - never thought I'd love him so much. 

The rest of my villagers I love as well, but I could possibly let them go in the future for other favourites.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuka, Sydney, Kyle, Jambette, Flurry, Purrl, Mott, Katt, Frita, Coco. If I ever got Yuka or Sydney I'd have to have them both. I like to think they're related and Yuka is the stylish one and Sydney is the friendly one. Kyle just looks badass. Flurry is super tiny n cute. I love Purrls design. Mott is my husbando the minute I saw him. Katt is so cool her house hints she has a band of some sort!  Frita reminds me of my mom cuz she loves food and uchis are gr8 and always care about you. And I feel really bad for coco she doesnt get enough love since she resembles a coconut. Those are the reasons I love these villagers  Oh and I love Jambette because she is the epitome of fashion and beauty.


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 30, 2016)

mitzi, fang, whitney, chief, dotty, olivia, monique, chester, zell, and deirdre. 
mitzi, dotty, fang, chief, olivia, and monique were all in my first gc game, and i feel like they, when separated in groups of 2, make the best friends. deirdre and zell make some pretty great friends too. chester totally stole my heart in my old new leaf town. i love him so much. and whitney is just cute idk.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 3, 2016)

Those in my sig are my dreamies but I don't think I could ever have a dream town without Poppy and Molly being there; They're my ultimate dreamies~!


----------



## hamster (Aug 3, 2016)

my dreamies are probably marina, margie, opal and ahkha.
haven't obtained any of them yet, sadly.


----------

